# Fernanda Brandao & Sophia Thomalla - ''Schlag den Star'' 18.07.2015 [20x] Update



## sprudl (18 Juli 2015)

*Reup in Beitrag #9*​


----------



## savatage84 (18 Juli 2015)

*AW: Fernanda Brandao & Sophia Thomalla - ''Schlag den Star'' 18.07.2015 [19x]*

thomalla ist so sexy, danke


----------



## mc-hammer (19 Juli 2015)

*AW: Fernanda Brandao & Sophia Thomalla - ''Schlag den Star'' 18.07.2015 [19x]*

Dumm gegen Dümmer


----------



## KingLucas (19 Juli 2015)

*AW: Fernanda Brandao & Sophia Thomalla - ''Schlag den Star'' 18.07.2015 [19x]*

Naja dumm f.... gut?


----------



## Chamser81 (19 Juli 2015)

*AW: Fernanda Brandao & Sophia Thomalla - ''Schlag den Star'' 18.07.2015 [19x]*

Ob sie dumm sind, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Aber selbst wenn, verdienen sie damit trotzdem deutlich mehr Geld als viele Leute, die sich für schlau halten! 

:thx:


----------



## comatron (19 Juli 2015)

*AW: Fernanda Brandao & Sophia Thomalla - ''Schlag den Star'' 18.07.2015 [19x]*



Chamser81 schrieb:


> Ob sie dumm sind, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Aber selbst wenn, verdienen sie damit trotzdem deutlich mehr Geld als viele Leute, die sich für schlau halten!
> 
> :thx:



So ist es und eine bessere Darstellung unserer sogenannten "Leistungsgesellschaft" gibt es wohl nicht.

Wenn Raab die Wissensrunden durch irgendwelche Stripspiele ersetzt hätte, wäre die Sendung sogar sehenswert gewesen.


----------



## schaumamal (20 Juli 2015)

*AW: Fernanda Brandao & Sophia Thomalla - ''Schlag den Star'' 18.07.2015 [19x]*



comatron schrieb:


> So ist es und eine bessere Darstellung unserer sogenannten "Leistungsgesellschaft" gibt es wohl nicht.
> 
> Wenn Raab die Wissensrunden durch irgendwelche Stripspiele ersetzt hätte, wäre die Sendung sogar sehenswert gewesen.



würde sagen bei den zwei Damen, ein Strassenfeger :WOW:


----------



## Punisher (9 Sep. 2015)

*AW: Fernanda Brandao & Sophia Thomalla - ''Schlag den Star'' 18.07.2015 [19x]*



KingLucas schrieb:


> Naja dumm f.... gut?



Da ist was dran


----------



## Mike150486 (31 Aug. 2016)

*Sophia Thomalla & Fernanda Brandao - Schlag den Star (18.07.2015) 20x*

*Reupload & Update x20*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Bowes (10 Dez. 2018)

*Dankeschön mein Freund fürs Reuploaden und fürs *


----------



## Tittelelli (10 Dez. 2018)

2 Gehirnzellen in einem Wettstreit


----------

